
Chemotherapy may spread cancer and trigger more aggressive tumors - joering2
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/07/05/chemotherapy-may-spread-cancer-trigger-aggressive-tumours-warn/
======
melling
Funny, a couple of months ago we were discussing chemotherapy:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18161535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18161535)

It’s even worse than I thought.

------
GregoryPerry
From the duh department. By definition a cellular toxin damages DNA, and
cancer is the product of damaged DNA. Still surprised this article made it
past the big pharma media gatekeepers.

~~~
dragonwriter
> By definition a cellular toxin damages DNA

Untrue; a cellular toxin damages cells, but not necessarily by damaging DNA. A
common mechanism is damaging the cell membrane.

~~~
GregoryPerry
Huh? The vast majority of chemotherapy regimens, such as alkylating agents,
antimetabolites, anthracyclines, cause damage to and interfere with DNA
replication.

